

Rate my startup: The simplest webpage annotation and collaboration tool - avlesh
http://webklipper.com

======
matt1
Neat site, it's really well done. Are you just releasing it now or has it been
out for a while? It's very polished regardless.

I did find the comment _Webklipper loves you!_ at the bottom of the demo page
a bit disconcerting though. :)

~~~
avlesh
Thanks for trying it out. The tool has been there for 2 months now and been
talked about a lot already - <http://blogsearch.google.co.in/?q=webklipper>

Webklipper loves all its users (including yourself) for sure!

------
tarouter
I love it. compared to any other web clipping service I have tried so far. One
question - how do I delete my clips?

~~~
avlesh
As of now you cannot. But the feature is coming pretty soon.

